# Aquarium aerator (pump) got wet!!!!



## jeromeetabuzo

Hello guys a container of water suddenly fell into my aquarium airpump and it is still working .... i placed a newspaper underneath it to dry it off. And when i tried to test the high-->low switch i suddenly got shocked by it!!!! its a little painful T_T. What should i do!! will my air pump stop working soon ?? pls help1!! or will it dry out on its own? if it dries out will i still get shocked? i also tried to remove the plug but i cant it shocked me also!! plz help!! WAT should i do!!


----------



## weedkiller

stop using it if it gave you a shock, it may be fine once dried but it will need to dry thoroughly... if you are going to be thinking about if its safe or not after its dried then go buy a new one for your own piece of mind, put some rubber gloves on or a dry towel to pull the plug


----------



## jeromeetabuzo

weedkiller said:


> stop using it if it gave you a shock, it may be fine once dried but it will need to dry thoroughly... if you are going to be thinking about if its safe or not after its dried then go buy a new one for your own piece of mind, put some rubber gloves on or a dry towel to pull the plug


umm thnx if I didnt unplug it and just left it for it to dry will it get broken or maybe cause a fire?


----------



## lohachata

it could easily cause a fire..and electrical fires can happen quick.


----------



## weedkiller

lohachata said:


> it could easily cause a fire..and electrical fires can happen quick.


yup... if you smell something that has a pungent stinky fish smell.. that's electrical burning and time to get out... would unplug asap


----------



## TheOldSalt

Stand on something like a block of dry wood or styrofoam, and use a thick drytowel like an oven mitt to unplug it. You won't get zapped.


----------



## TheOldSalt

After that, open up the pump and dry it out with towels and maybe even a hairdryer.


----------

